# Tommy III - component questions



## junderwood (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm getting ready to make all the purchases I need to build a Tommy III. I'm new to pedal building where I need to source and specify all the components, but not new at all to soldering or building audio equipment from kits (where all the components are provided).

I'm not entirely sure that I've got my BOM all set up right, especially with respect to capacitors. Would anyone be willing to take a look at the BOM I set up to let me know if there are any glaring errors? 









						Tommy III Components
					

Sheet1  Component,How many,Cost,Subtotal,Source,Notes PCB,1,$12.00,$12.00,<a href="https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/tommy/">https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/tommy/</a>,PedalPCB Tommy III 3PDT wiring board,1,$0.75,$0.75,<a href="https://stompboxparts.com/pcbs/wiring-board-for-3pdt-footswitches/">h...




					docs.google.com
				




In the past I've published Octopart BOMs for people to help them build things that I've designed. Curious if anyone has utilized that service in the pedal world...


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks fine to me.

Getting everything from one place such as Tayda will save you money though. Paying 5 lots of shipping doesn't sound fun.

Also, the tayda 125b boxes are predrilled for pedalpcb layouts.


----------



## junderwood (Mar 27, 2021)

Heyo, thanks for your response! I appreciate the help 

Yeah, getting things from multiple places is a real drag. I generally try to opt for a place like Mouser because they usually have good prices compared to other places, but I just couldn't quite get everything in one place. Tayda is new to me, so I'll be sure to see what I can maximize with them in the future!


----------



## TGP39 (Mar 28, 2021)

I would get the 3PDT wiring board from PEDALPCB as well.  It will be neat and much simpler.


----------



## junderwood (Mar 29, 2021)

TGP39 said:


> I would get the 3PDT wiring board from PEDALPCB as well.  It will be neat and much simpler.


You know, I wanted to! They're just out of stock for the moment.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice goggles.  Mikuni?


----------



## junderwood (Mar 29, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice goggles.  Mikuni?


Keihin!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 29, 2021)

Was gonna be my next guess.


----------



## megatrav (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a follow up question- on the documentation it states it is a 3 way gain toggle but the parts list states on/on 2 way dpdt. Which is correct?


----------



## junderwood (Apr 9, 2021)

megatrav said:


> I have a follow up question- on the documentation it states it is a 3 way gain toggle but the parts list states on/on 2 way dpdt. Which is correct?


Oh crap, you're right! I'm still waiting for parts to show up from Tayda, and putting in another order for just a couple switches (I'm making two) would be torture, lols.


----------



## megatrav (Apr 9, 2021)

I ordered the on off on because I have an on in handy. 
Maybe @PedalPCB can confirm?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 10, 2021)

SW2 is a gain switch.  ON/ON is what you should use.  One position is high gain, other is low gain.  If you use a center off switch, then you will have two switch positions that give you low gain.  It's possible to do a mod that makes all 3 positions do something different.


----------



## megatrav (Apr 12, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> SW2 is a gain switch.  ON/ON is what you should use.  One position is high gain, other is low gain.  If you use a center off switch, then you will have two switch positions that give you low gain.  It's possible to do a mod that makes all 3 positions do something different.


Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## junderwood (Apr 21, 2021)

The pedal turned out great! I ended up positioning the symmetrical/asymmetrical clipping switch on the outside just for fun. There's a pretty big range of sounds in this thing from a 'gentle push' to 'toasty'. Sounds great with single coils. Also lends a nice focus to fuzz going into it.


----------

